# [WCA Regulations 2014] Misalignment +2s Are Staying



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2013)

Just to quell any concerns: there will be no change to the Regulations about misalignments at the end of the solve. A 3x3x3 that is U2 away from the solved state will still receive a +2 time penalty.

Since this is a very controversial topic where all major arguments have been debated extensively, we wanted to avoid wasting community time on it. The WRC put the change to a Board vote, and the decision was to keep things the same for 2014. This is not a future commitment or anything like that -- just a judgment that the community is not prepared for such a divisive change.

I'd like to ask that everyone spend their time discussing other changes instead of posting arguments in this thread; we have quite a few things to do. This post is just to make things clear.

(If you feel *very* strongly about this, feel free to contact the WRC.)


----------

